# bamboo root



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have seen bamboo root in ppls pics of their beardie viv and i was wondering where to get some from i have looked in all of my local pet shops and there is none to be seen. it just looks like loadsa fun for a beardie and pretty


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i think they are called jungle gyms


yuh could try and order off 888


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper do a FAB range of wood. all different types and sizes. i have never found a better selection anywhere and there prices are good too:2thumb:. i get plenty of bits from them for all of my vivs and all of my different species.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

tinkerbruce said:


> Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper do a FAB range of wood. all different types and sizes. i have never found a better selection anywhere and there prices are good too:2thumb:. i get plenty of bits from them for all of my vivs and all of my different species.


thanks just been on their site there is soooooo much i want :whistling2:


----------

